
Ask HN: How do I choose an OSS license or find an OSS lawyer? - dustingetz
I am going to release my startup IP as OSS, what are the future consequences of this?<p>Is there a lawyer-approved online resource that will help me choose an OSS license and anything else I need to know, like timing requirements to file for defensive patents, copyright etc?<p>Where can I find general counsel with deep knowledge of OSS and is up to date on the BSD+Patents drama?
======
PaulHoule
This is an awfully good book

[https://store.nolo.com/products/patent-it-yourself-
pat.html](https://store.nolo.com/products/patent-it-yourself-pat.html)

